# 2012 Volkswagen Golf



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry if this is a repost.

Now obviously I am a huge fan of the current MK6 Golf, but I just noticed a page about the 'new shape' that is supposed to be coming out next year.

First thoughts were:

• Looks like a cross between the new shape Astra & the Seat Leon
• Don't like the back of this one, looks weird & looks a little like the MK5

Not so sure if I like the front of it at the moment, much prefer the front of the MK6, although they don't differ _too_ much.

Nevertheless, this is probably going to be a top seller (as Golf's always are) but I wish they would keep production going of the MK6 for a few years yet.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/243025/vw_golf_mkvii_exclusive_pics.html


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Have to say I'm a bit of a VAG man, and I like the look of the front end. But OMFG...!! What are they thinking withe the back end? It's like they've employed a design student on drugs... It's horrible..

Though the pics in the article are much more like it..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Have to say I'm a bit of a VAG man, and I like the look of the front end. But OMFG...!! What are they thinking withe the back end? It's like they've employed a design student on drugs... It's horrible..
> 
> Though the pics in the article are much more like it..


I agree with you, I think it's the back of the car that let's it down quite a lot.......it has just about ruined what could have been a nice car.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I quite like it, funny how car design is going back to more angular sharp edge designs.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

They are massively fussy with all designs seemingly. I blame the '' focus '' groups who don't know an indicator stalk from a crankshaft.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Snore fest....


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I know the Golf's always had a reputation as being a boring car.......I just don't see it myself! 

They look really sporty (especially for example the GTI,GTD,R) & from around the MK5 onwards I'd say that's when the Golf's started to look good/decent, although saying that, the MK5 front looks quite old & dated now compared to the beautiful MK6! :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I know the Golf's always had a reputation as being a boring car.......I just don't see it myself!
> 
> They look really sporty (especially for example the GTI,GTD,R) & from around the MK5 onwards I'd say that's when the Golf's started to look good/decent, although saying that, the MK5 front looks quite old & dated now compared to the beautiful MK6! :thumb:


Have you driven one? 
They're dull as dishwater to drive and completely bland to look at.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The rear looks better here..

Linky


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Have to say I'm a bit of a VAG man, and I like the look of the front end. But OMFG...!! What are they thinking withe the back end? It's like they've employed a design student on drugs... It's horrible..
> 
> Though the pics in the article are much more like it..


Agreed that front end looks awesome:thumb: Rumour has it the mk6 will stay until 2013 i hope ish looking at the front end i want By that time mine will need upgrading as its my turn next for new car


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Have you driven one?
> They're dull as dishwater to drive and completely bland to look at.


Yes, I've driven the MK5 GTI, a 2010 GTD 2.0 TDI, 2011 'S' & the 2010 'SE' model.

I found them to be really nice to drive, very receptive, plenty of power (170 bhp in the MK6 GTD) & overall quite a comfy ride. :thumb:

I really do think that the Golf's are so underated, I mean they are fast cars (with the right spec & engine, yes) no wonder they are always stolen or used as 'getaway' cars on Crimewatch!! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you driven anything that handles well and gives decent feedback? Quick yes, fast not a chance, even the gti isn't that quick.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Have you driven anything that handles well and gives decent feedback? Quick yes, fast not a chance, even the gti isn't that quick.


Well I've driven hundreds of different cars, too many to remember. But I do rate the GTD MK6 as one of the best for performance & quickness that I have driven so far.

If you are trying to go down the 'comparison' route, then the current Jag XF is a nice car (even in automatic, which to be honest I am not a fan of automatics) but it can still pull like a train.

The BMW 5 M-Sport series was another good car that was quick.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The front looks very slick, but the back with the lights and the big vw badge along with the lines, does not do the car justice.

I'm sure this will be a very well engineered car, but the back of the car needs to be re designed...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> The front looks very slick, but the back with the lights and the big vw badge along with the lines, does not do the car justice.
> 
> I'm sure this will be a very well engineered car, but the back of the car needs to be re designed...


Spot on - my thoughts exactly!! :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I still like the front grille of the mk5 all that honeycombe yummy:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I like it full stop, Looks great. :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I will wait till i see real pictures of it rather than Autoexress's versions !!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Have you driven anything that handles well and gives decent feedback? Quick yes, fast not a chance, even the gti isn't that quick.


Here we go, another senseless and pointless "I hate everything" Volkswagen thread. Like most manufacturers out there, Vdub make some great cars and some not so great cars. Some Golfs are very capable the Golf R, puts out 270PS and handles the power better than most of the competition. You can also do the shopping run in it without losing all your fillings and the odd vertebra. There are also some pups in the range. In the Golf 'S' you can count yourself lucky they include paint as std.

I just don't get this slagging certain makes off for the sake of it. I've had Vdubs for years and they suit my needs perfectly, they're a jack of all trades car, perhaps master of none. But they are well screwed together and are a good proposition for long term ownership.

That said, there are models in most car ranges I wouldn't mind owning. The Peugeot RCZ is a stunning looking car from a run of the mill manufacturer. Compared with cars of 10-15 year ago you'd be hard pushed to buy a real pup. I just don't buy into the slagging a certain make of car.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't hate everything vw, just don't get the fuss about the golf, it's an over priced above average hatch at best. I like a few of the range though, passat cc is a stunning looking car and I love the Phaeton.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I don't hate everything vw, just don't get the fuss about the golf, it's an over priced above average hatch at best. I like a few of the range though, passat cc is a stunning looking car and I love the Phaeton.


See there ya go, Phaeton looks a barge of a car to me, though I'll go with you on the CC, especially with the panoramic roof..

It's horses for courses, world would be dull if we all liked the same. But just beacuse I (or you) don't particually like something, doesn't mean its rubbish..


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not basing my opinion on my like/dislike of it, I'm basing it on driving experience and reliability of my past and many friends vw vehicles.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I find it weird when I see a 60 something yr old guy or woman driving like a top of the range Golf....even then driving it carefully, these cars are meant to thrashed ffs!!!

:lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I find it weird when I see a 60 something yr old guy or woman driving like a top of the range Golf....even then driving it carefully, these cars are meant to thrashed ffs!!!
> 
> :lol:


:lol: there is. Chap in his mid to late 60s close too me with a Mk 5 r32, never goes above 2k. Poor car


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'm not basing my opinion on my like/dislike of it, I'm basing it on driving experience and reliability of my past and many friends vw vehicles.


That's fair enough, but I'm doing the same and I've been running Vdubs almost 20 years and they've grown on me because they've been so reliable (for me). Not by any means saying they all are, but I wouldn't fault any of the cars I've run, and likewise I have mates who run Vdubs and enjoy them.

I don't count myself a "Vdub nut" I like the cars and would recommend one to anyone. For me they've alway been reliable, held their price well and done what I needed them to do. That said I wouldn't force my oppinion on anyone, drive what you enjoy. If I don't particually like a car, I don't knock it just because I don't like it, I can't see the point.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't like that at all...

I thought they got the styling of the mk6 just about right in the first place...


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

The amount of Mk1 - MK2 - MK3 still around means VW must have done something right with them. I have just bought a MK3 GTI 16V not everyone's cup of tea but for £500 and a full MOT - I'm happy 

Sorry that was a bit off topic


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally speaking the mk6 wasn't a massive leap from the mk5 (which it basically is) it does look a little nicer particularly the back, the front grew on me over time but I still prefer my old mk5 GT sport front end over my GTD one. The interior in the mk6 was a big improvement on the mk5 though.

I wouldn't put much too much faith in auto express pics of a mk7 they've had heaps of different mock ups in it and they all look different. It looks like VW are going to keep the mk6 to 2013 from what my dealer was saying.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

A few more pics:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

I quiet like them but as said the back is awful, was designed by stevie wonder?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Claireeyy said:


> I quiet like them but as said the back is awful, was designed by stevie wonder?


lol...

Same here, don't like the back end at all.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Some of us like the golf


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Rofl.... not seen the first one before...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha, love that video of the guy washing the red GTI "Oi, what do you think you are doing?" :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea i watched the first one 4 times and still made me laugh:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Snore fest....


Couldn't agree more, Designed to be plain in every way, and not cause offence.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

rather have a mk1 the original and at least it has a personality, new cars in general really dont inspire me


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

e32chris said:


> rather have a mk1 the original and at least it has a personality, new cars in general really dont inspire me


Agreed, but they were new once. I wonder what tomorrows classics will be?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it's just about ok. However, with this latest incarnation, they'll probably think that they can push the GTI to £35,000 +. 

By definition, "Volkswagen" - I don't think so.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

the recent corrado.....cant think of any others that i looked at and had that wow factor


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Scirocco has a certain 'wowness' about it & as for the Eos....well errr...that's a hairdressers car!


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i meant scirocco, not corrado, getting mixed up, imo corrado is already a classic.:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel left out, If my mk5 gets stolen im holding you responsible bigmc :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris Bangle Joins VW well that should increase sales at BMW LOL , looks ok at front but again not sure at rear, need to see it in flesh to tell


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i wonder how much this one will be considering how much shopping trolleys are nowadays. 30k?
but then arent vw "premium"


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Personally speaking the mk6 wasn't a massive leap from the mk5 (which it basically is) it does look a little nicer particularly the back, the front grew on me over time but I still prefer my old mk5 GT sport front end over my GTD one. The interior in the mk6 was a big improvement on the mk5 though.
> 
> I wouldn't put much too much faith in auto express pics of a mk7 they've had heaps of different mock ups in it and they all look different. It looks like VW are going to keep the mk6 to 2013 from what my dealer was saying.


agreed, however the Mk5 we had beat the mk6 hands down in the build quality and comfort stakes. Both are very capable cars but the mk6 is (imo) evidence that you should never buy a car built in a recession.


----------

